# Jamie Alderton - who knows his secret then?



## getoned (Jul 20, 2012)

He posted on his facebook page a while back 'The past two weeks I've increased my Calories and Carbs and dropped out most my cardio. Energy levels are up! Getting stronger in the gym week on week and dropping bodyfat'.

How is this even possible? Surely increasing his calories and carbs and dropping the cardio would increase bodyfat? Anyone know his secret?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yep, but its a secret. cant tell you


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard work mate. His diet is spot on looking at what he puts on twitter!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tren


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

getoned said:


> He posted on his facebook page a while back 'The past two weeks I've increased my Calories and Carbs and dropped out most my cardio. Energy levels are up! Getting stronger in the gym week on week and dropping bodyfat'.
> 
> How is this even possible? Surely increasing his calories and carbs and dropping the cardio would increase bodyfat? Anyone know his secret?


Although the quote says he's increased his calories, it doesn't specifically state either what his kcals were before or if he has increased them to the point of a calorie excess - he may have been in an extreme calorie deficit and simply reduced it slightly but still be in a calorie deficit.

In such a circumstance he would feel more energy from the increased kcals and carbs, esp. if he was very low carb before, and would still continue to lose fat.


----------

